# If I keep repeating myself



## PhotonGuy (Dec 7, 2014)

If I keep repeating myself like in the movie Groundhog Day, here's one of the reasons why, because Im the king of hindsight.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 7, 2014)

HUH?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 7, 2014)

Im the king of hindsight, I can be stuck in the past.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im the king of hindsight, I can be stuck in the past.


You know -- that's one thing, I would certainly agree with.  Lots of your posts do suggest that you've got a rather strong attachment to things that happened long ago -- and trouble moving on from them.  Nice realization -- but you might consider finding someone with appropriate credentials to help you with changing it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> You know -- that's one thing, I would certainly agree with.  Lots of your posts do suggest that you've got a rather strong attachment to things that happened long ago -- and trouble moving on from them.  Nice realization -- but you might consider finding someone with appropriate credentials to help you with changing it.


 
Quoted for truth.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

Sometimes you need to re hash things.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Sometimes you need to re hash things.


 
Within reason, there is truth to this statement. However, after the 14,298,476th time, there's probably no point.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hindsight - "your past is a construct of the mind". The only good it does, is give a moment of clarity good or bad. You cannot exist there.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im the king of hindsight, I can be stuck in the past.



That's not what hindsight refers to… in fact, kinda the opposite. Hindsight is more about the ability to look back at previous situations/events, without the emotional connection or confusion of the moment, to clearly see what might have been done to better or prevent something. It's not about being stuck in the past, it's about learning from it… so… no. 

Getting stuck in the past, especially the way you seem to, is a very different situation… and, honestly, a hallmark of any number of things, all of which would see you benefited from talking to a professional.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> That's not what hindsight refers to… in fact, kinda the opposite. Hindsight is more about the ability to look back at previous situations/events, without the emotional connection or confusion of the moment, to clearly see what might have been done to better or prevent something. It's not about being stuck in the past, it's about learning from it… so… no.
> 
> Getting stuck in the past, especially the way you seem to, is a very different situation… and, honestly, a hallmark of any number of things, all of which would see you benefited from talking to a professional.



Of which how many times has this been said. As humans we all cling to things, but PG seems quite obsessed with something. Very strange even to me.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> You know -- that's one thing, I would certainly agree with.  Lots of your posts do suggest that you've got a rather strong attachment to things that happened long ago -- and trouble moving on from them.  Nice realization -- but you might consider finding someone with appropriate credentials to help you with changing it.


I am getting help. How? By discussing it here.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I am getting help. How? By discussing it here.


Oh dear.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Sometimes you need to re hash things.


I do, and the reason I keep doing that is because Im trying to make a point, and Im just not making the point even though I keep trying using different examples, and it can go on for gazillion times. I don't like it anymore than anyone else here, its really frustrating not being able to make a point no matter how many times I try.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do, and the reason I keep doing that is because Im trying to make a point, and Im just not making the point even though I keep trying using different examples, and it can go on for gazillion times. I don't like it anymore than anyone else here, its really frustrating not being able to make a point no matter how many times I try.



Er, yeah it is, but I  take a step back at that point.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do, and the reason I keep doing that is because Im trying to make a point, and Im just not making the point even though I keep trying using different examples, and it can go on for gazillion times. I don't like it anymore than anyone else here, its really frustrating not being able to make a point no matter how many times I try.



and you do tend to be the victim of a dog pile when you post which is a bit disappointing.

personally if i am not interested in your thread i don't engage in it.

so if you want to remake a point because you have thought up a new idea related to it. For what it is worth i will back you on it.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> and you do tend to be the victim of a dog pile when you post which is a bit disappointing.
> 
> personally if i am not interested in your thread i don't engage in it.
> 
> so if you want to remake a point because you have thought up a new idea related to it. For what it is worth i will back you on it.




Hardly 'victim'. I think you may have the wrong idea here.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Hardly 'victim'. I think you may have the wrong idea here.



really?

i mean if you don't like his threads do we need a discussion on how silly they are?

is anybody actually in a position to make a qualified call on whether someone needs therapy or not?

be a big call to make.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> really?
> 
> i mean if you don't like his threads do we need a discussion on how silly they are?
> 
> ...




That's as maybe but by calling him a 'victim' are you doing any better?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2014)

My mind seems to live in the past often these days, but I try not to make the same mistakes over and over.  If I find something in the past that was not understood by others or that I said incorrectly I try to sit back and rethink my point of view and evaluate what has been said to oppose that point of view.  I give it time to rework in y head and then I try to figure out the correct wording so others will understand the "where of that I'm coming from"
If after a 2nd try my point of thought is not accepted or if it is corrected again I do not repeat it again as by then I understand that a difference of opinion will never be corrected or changed by both sides saying the same thing many times


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> That's as maybe but by calling him a 'victim' are you doing any better?



completely different.

not an inherent victim. A victim of a specific circumstance. In this case a dog pile. It is not a veiled insult.

i read the Bruce lee thread. Posters are already using the therapy line.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> really?
> 
> i mean if you don't like his threads do we need a discussion on how silly they are?
> 
> ...



I second that. It would take a genius, if it would even be possible, to determine if a person needs therapy based on just the posts they make on some message board.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I second that. It would take a genius, if it would even be possible, to determine if a person needs therapy based on just the posts they make on some message board.



look if you were cutting yourself or posting some sort of self destructive rant. I could see where people might.

i haven't seen you post that.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I second that. It would take a genius, if it would even be possible, to determine if a person needs therapy based on just the posts they make on some message board.


No not really.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I second that. It would take a genius, if it would even be possible, to determine if a person needs therapy based on just the posts they make on some message board.



Not really. I imagine most members probably think I'm a lunatic, probably not wrong either. If I set myself through my own ignorance of a subject matter, I step back and use more Google - Fu. Hey, I could be a genius level typer, so therefore I could write anything that looked a bit unhinged, but I would come back and take on board the replies back. Yep sheer lunacy


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a lot easier than perhaps people imagine to tell whether someone needs 'therapy' or not by what they write. There are patterns of writing, the way their thoughts run and what they post can lead people who are familiar with certain behaviours to thinking that someone needs some help. It's a lot more scientific than you would think. It's used in intelligence work as well.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Dec 8, 2014)

You've got to empty your cup so it can be made full.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 8, 2014)

Same here. Terrible memory loss. That's why I over lap.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Not really. I imagine most members probably think I'm a lunatic, probably not wrong either. If I set myself through my own ignorance of a subject matter, I step back and use more Google - Fu. Hey, I could be a genius level typer, so therefore I could write anything that looked a bit unhinged, but I would come back and take on board the replies back. Yep sheer lunacy


I,  for one, don't think you're crazy. I do think several posts and the recurring themes suggest that you might benefit from an objective and qualified war to help you find perspective.

As to repeating a point until you believe it's made or understood...  Perhaps a different approach is in order. If you have tried a time or two, and people still aren't getting it... Maybe you're not sending the message you think you are.  Or maybe what you think is just not so.  A person can Arthur all they want that bjj is a striking based art.  They can say it's an art about punching out built around slamming your first into an opponent... But that don't make it so, y'know...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> It's a lot easier than perhaps people imagine to tell whether someone needs 'therapy' or not by what they write. There are patterns of writing, the way their thoughts run and what they post can lead people who are familiar with certain behaviours to thinking that someone needs some help. It's a lot more scientific than you would think. It's used in intelligence work as well.


Who doesn't need therapy?  

Edit to add:  I have several friends who are licensed therapists and they would all agree, I'm 100% sure, that EVERYONE would benefit from therapy. 

However, anything beyond that is conjecture and opinion.  I have worked with people who are disabled for almost 20 years.  Trying to get meaningful information from people who run the gamut from bipolar to paranoid schizophrenia to traumatic brain injury. 

I would assert that, in spite of being with and around people who are mentally or cognitively disabled for most of my adult life, I am unqualified to say that someone 'needs' therapy. And I'm also quite confident that my assessment of who needs therapy around this place would be VERY different than yours, Tez, or anyone else's.  Why?  Because we all think we know more than we do, as we apply the snapshot of what we THINK we see here to what we've experienced in the past. 

I would say that being in contact with mentally ill people for so long has made me exceedingly cautious of presuming a diagnosis based upon a snapshot.  The brain, and how it affects/controls human behavior is just TOO complicated.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> I,  for one, don't think you're crazy. I do think several posts and the recurring themes suggest that you might benefit from an objective and qualified war to help you find perspective.
> 
> As to repeating a point until you believe it's made or understood...  Perhaps a different approach is in order. If you have tried a time or two, and people still aren't getting it... Maybe you're not sending the message you think you are.  Or maybe what you think is just not so.  A person can Arthur all they want that bjj is a striking based art.  They can say it's an art about punching out built around slamming your first into an opponent... But that don't make it so, y'know...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



Yeah that makes some sense to me .

This I do not understand?



			
				jks9199 said:
			
		

> that you might benefit from an objective and qualified war to help you find perspective



Not sure what you mean by this? Sorry but you have thrown me a bit there? You are right that I almost certainly need a new approach. That is the problem, it never stops. That is why I have tried so many arts, nothing ever seems tangibly fit. As for the message, I am what I am and perhaps sometimes I do manage to make the point. I accept that a lot of the time I am open to ridicule, but that is natures direction for me. I really don't mind, and I am more than happy to be part of this community. Please remember though that neurologically I am a little different  Thanks for you're kindness though.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve said:


> Who doesn't need therapy?
> 
> Edit to add:  I have several friends who are licensed therapists and they would all agree, I'm 100% sure, that EVERYONE would benefit from therapy.
> 
> ...



Yeah right therapy. I am not slighting you here. Yeah you are indeed correct. Too complicated


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Not really. I imagine most members probably think I'm a lunatic, probably not wrong either. If I set myself through my own ignorance of a subject matter, I step back and use more Google - Fu. Hey, I could be a genius level typer, so therefore I could write anything that looked a bit unhinged, but I would come back and take on board the replies back. Yep sheer lunacy




I don't think you are a lunatic, for goodness sake you are English that would make you eccentric not a lunatic.!

I know some real nutcases, a couple in particular that I won't name, one's a well known criminal and the other a well known UK MMA fighter, both are called 'hard' but the truth is they are sociopaths, they really don't care who they hurt and whether they get hurt themselves. Most of the SAS are high functioning psychopaths as is my instructor. At worse you could be eccentric, marching to the beat of your own drum and that is a very good thing to do btw.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah that makes some sense to me .
> 
> This I do not understand?
> 
> ...


Sorry, part of that was aimed more at the OP. I got posters crossed in my phone. Even so -- all I meant is that even without some sort of diagnosis that I am in no way qualified to make, sometimes it held to have an outside perspective. I'd you needed legal advice, you'd ask a lawyer, right?  If you want emotional/psychological advice, it only make sense to go to the appropriate professional.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> sociopath



Yes I know about that. What saves me is moral structure handed down from my nana!!!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry, part of that was aimed more at the OP. I got posters crossed in my phone. Even so -- all I meant is that even without some sort of diagnosis that I am in no way qualified to make, sometimes it held to have an outside perspective. I'd you needed legal advice, you'd ask a lawyer, right?  If you want emotional/psychological advice, it only make sense to go to the appropriate professional.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



Hey been there since I was seven, but thanks


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 8, 2014)

If I repeat myself I'll remember the things that I'd learned the last time but had since forgotten; like why I keep getting punched in the face.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dinkydoo said:


> If I repeat myself I'll remember the things that I'd learned the last time but had since forgotten; like why I keep getting punched in the face.



Then do not repeat, add something to the cycle.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> really?
> 
> i mean if you don't like his threads do we need a discussion on how silly they are?



Yes. If he didn't want the responses, he wouldn't post. If all he wants is sycophantic "yes" replies, then he should post elsewhere.



drop bear said:


> is anybody actually in a position to make a qualified call on whether someone needs therapy or not?
> 
> be a big call to make.



He's told us he's in therapy. We're agreeing that he needs it. He's told us that he considers posting here therapy.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Lunacy I tell you


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Then do not repeat, add something to the cycle.



I know, I know - I was only messing around.

Although, there is a kind of masochistic satisfaction about having that "Why dont I do that again....crap, that's why....maybe if I, nope, still doesnt work"  moment when you put the gloves on and trying something new out. I don't know about you but if I think something might not work then I just have to go out and try it for myself, just to make sure! Different strategies work for different fighters.

Maybe all this talk of therapy isn't such a bad idea


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dinkydoo said:


> I know, I know - I was only messing around.
> 
> Although, there is a kind of masochistic satisfaction about having that "Why dont I do that again....crap, that's why....maybe if I, nope, still doesnt work"  moment when you put the gloves on and trying something new out. I don't know about you but if I think something might not work then I just have to go out and try it for myself, just to make sure! Different strategies work for different fighters.
> 
> Maybe all this talk of therapy isn't such a bad idea



I have let go of my past, it matters little, the only therapy I need is the bag! Thanks for asking  Other than that, "I don't understand "still doesnt work"


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2014)

Dinkydoo said:


> Maybe all this talk of therapy isn't such a bad idea


As I said before, everyone needs therapy!  Just ask a therapist!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve said:


> As I said before, everyone needs therapy!  Just ask a therapist!



Yes, but what therapy do you mean? Perhaps there is something different from the norm.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I have let go of my past, it matters little, the only therapy I need is the bag! Thanks for asking  Other than that, "I don't understand "still doesnt work"


Ah, but we learn from the past - to let go entirely is to forget our lessons...no?

Maybe it is just me that has that inner monologue when trying new things out in training - be it sparring with the gear on or more traditional, freestyle type drills. Sometimes its just the execution of the technique that lets you down, so I usually try it again to establish if its really not that suitable for the context. Sometimes it works, mostly I just get punched again


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve said:


> As I said before, everyone needs therapy!  Just ask a therapist!


And who more likely to need therapy than the martial artists; who spend portions of every day hitting each other, inanimate objects and occassionally themselves!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dinkydoo said:


> Ah, but we learn from the past - to let go entirely is to forget our lessons...no?
> 
> Maybe it is just me that has that inner monologue when trying new things out in training - be it sparring with the gear on or more traditional, freestyle type drills. Sometimes its just the execution of the technique that lets you down, so I usually try it again to establish if its really not that suitable for the context. Sometimes it works, mostly I just get punched again



Yeah, but at least the next one is telegraphed of sorts. Probably what gets you punched. Maybe try and find that angle.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah, but at least the next one is telegraphed of sorts. Probably what gets you punched. Maybe try and find that angle.


Oh, I'll not try it again right away - that was kinda the point of my initial comment! 

But no, I've found with frequently having a reach disadvantage, some techniques just dont fit well in some scenarios! There isnt a golden rule though, hence why we have to keep on experimenting!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Within reason, there is truth to this statement. However, after the 14,298,476th time, there's probably no point.



There is if it takes 14,298,476 times to make a point. If you saw the movie Groundhog Day you will know that the day finally does move on when Phil does the right thing. Same thing with me, I might rehash something 14,298.476 times but if and when I finally do make my point, I move on.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There is if it takes 14,298,476 times to make a point. If you saw the movie Groundhog Day you will know that the day finally does move on when Phil does the right thing. Same thing with me, I might rehash something 14,298.476 times but if and when I finally do make my point, I move on.



You know what's really sad, here? I really don't think you understand how foolish you make yourself look in your posts.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> You know what's really sad, here? I really don't think you understand how foolish you make yourself look in your posts.


I don't care, if that's what it takes for me to make a point, I will take the risk of looking foolish.


----------



## K-man (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry, I've just come back to this thread. What was the point again?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There is if it takes 14,298,476 times to make a point. If you saw the movie Groundhog Day you will know that the day finally does move on when Phil does the right thing. Same thing with me, I might rehash something 14,298.476 times but if and when I finally do make my point, I move on.



in edge of tomorrow that becomes a super power.

just sayin.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2014)

K-man said:


> Sorry, I've just come back to this thread. What was the point again?



that it may take a few goes to get stuff right 
vs
it is insane to try.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy *is* a victim of dog pile. You would think after all this time the members that don't like what he has to say would just ignore his threads and comments. But that's not the case. There seems to be a real interest in letting this guy know that he needs therapy and is not worthy of posting on this "friendly" site. It's called dog piling. So, my advice is, just  ignore him.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dinkydoo said:


> Oh, I'll not try it again right away - that was kinda the point of my initial comment!
> 
> But no, I've found with frequently having a reach disadvantage, some techniques just dont fit well in some scenarios! There isnt a golden rule though, hence why we have to keep on experimenting!



Yeah good point on that. Experimentation is a key issue.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tames D said:


> PhotonGuy *is* a victim of dog pile. You would think after all this time the members that don't like what he has to say would just ignore his threads and comments. But that's not the case. There seems to be a real interest in letting this guy know that he needs therapy and is not worthy of posting on this "friendly" site. It's called dog piling. So, my advice is, just  ignore him.



Hardly a victim really, I'd say he actually relished the attention. Besides, what is a 'dog pile'?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

As a matter of fact, I should start reporting posts from people who say I need therapy or help, as I do find them offensive.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 9, 2014)

I am not quite sure if I should be facinated or horrified at the growing number of people who consider posting on internet forums to be some form of self medicating.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> As a matter of fact, I should start reporting posts from people who say I need therapy or help, as I do find them offensive.




I'd bear in mind that the American attitude to therapy is a lot different from other places in the world. I believe the saying there is that everyone needs therapy those that say they don't are just in denial. I've got friends in the military here who are psychiatric nurses, they've worked with their American counterparts and have been shocked by the amount of 'therapy' and in a lot of cases meds handed out.
However 'self proscribing' being on here as 'therapy' probably is not the best idea. Also you cannot actually report people for saying you need therapy when you yourself have said you are having it and that you come on here for 'therapy'.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> I'd bear in mind that the American attitude to therapy is a lot different from other places in the world. I believe the saying there is that everyone needs therapy those that say they don't are just in denial. I've got friends in the military here who are psychiatric nurses, they've worked with their American counterparts and have been shocked by the amount of 'therapy' and in a lot of cases meds handed out.
> However 'self proscribing' being on here as 'therapy' probably is not the best idea. Also you cannot actually report people for saying you need therapy when you yourself have said you are having it and that you come on here for 'therapy'.



Apparently this! Although as soon as drop bear said it, I thought something else.

_*A group of people jumping on on person and creating a tower of people while crushing the people on bottom.
If some one falls over everyone nearby jumps on him/her thus creating a dog pile.*_


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nothing wrong with legitimate therapy. The days when it was seen as a taboo perhaps, have disappeared. In many respects there probably is too much diagnosed as needed. I remember a time when Prozac was dished out like sweets. At the time when I was diagnosed as having severe depression, which quite frankly was horrible, I volunteered at an animal shelter for a while and that was tremendous help. Nothing wrong with therapy, but it has to be tactile IMHO.

At the very least in a place where one can off load with the correct stimulus. A forum cannot be unless you personally know someone with which to confide in. Even though, I still think facetime is needed with a human or an animal. Dogs are good like that because they can silently feel the vibes of a person, and the environment does not have to be the age old bloke in a white coat sitting down with pen and paper.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Apparently this! Although as soon as drop bear said it, I thought something else.
> 
> _*A group of people jumping on on person and creating a tower of people while crushing the people on bottom.
> If some one falls over everyone nearby jumps on him/her thus creating a dog pile.*_




What about though someone who lies down and invites people to jump on him?


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 9, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do, and the reason I keep doing that is because Im trying to make a point, and Im just not making the point even though I keep trying using different examples, and it can go on for gazillion times. I don't like it anymore than anyone else here, its really frustrating not being able to make a point no matter how many times I try.



Just maybe you should ask questions instead of trying make a point all the time then?

This is really intended as good advice mind you, that might actually benefit you, so no need to report me or anything


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> What about though someone who lies down and invites people to jump on him?



I really am not sure how to answer this one


----------



## drop bear (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> What about though someone who lies down and invites people to jump on him?


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

drop bear said:


>



LOL


----------



## Buka (Dec 9, 2014)

We are fortunate to live in a time that we can get advice on therapy from an Internet forum. I hooked up with a therapist just last week on-line.
That's me with the mustache -






I have since shaved off the stache. I'm better now.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

@Buka. LOL


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm. Okay.



PhotonGuy said:


> I am getting help. How? By discussing it here.



That is absolutely not you "getting help". It is, if anything (scratch that… it absolutely is) you engaging in a form of self-enabiling behaviour. It is the opposite to "getting help"… it's actively avoiding it. It's a form of behaviour that is circular and, bluntly, self destructive… there's no "help" for you here in that sense.

But let's assume there is some therapeutic upside to posting here… some way that posting can act as therapy. It would require you to actively not only take on board what you're told (you don't), but work on improving, based on such input. It would also require the responses you get to be far more directed, direct, and singular in their format (the opposing views here kinda goes against the way therapy works, you know)… in short, the way you interact here with the responses you get shows that you're not getting any kind of therapy from us… and frankly, you shouldn't look here for it.

Venting, and repeating your overly literal yet still ill-informed beliefs and views with no ability to take on board what your told is not therapy.

Posting the same threads over and over is not therapy. It's a form of obsessive behaviour.

This is not therapy.

You need the real stuff.



PhotonGuy said:


> I do, and the reason I keep doing that is because Im trying to make a point, and Im just not making the point even though I keep trying using different examples, and it can go on for gazillion times. I don't like it anymore than anyone else here, its really frustrating not being able to make a point no matter how many times I try.



This is the issue… you're not making any points. You're trying to express your views as to how things should be, and we're telling you what the reality is… I've told you numerous times that what you think things should be like is really irrelevant when you're facing the way things are. So it doesn't matter how many times you post the same thing… if it's not a realistic expectation of the world, posting your desire for the world to be another way won't change it… nor will it get others to agree with you… or make any "point".

I'll put it this way… we have always understood what you're trying to say… each time you post the same thing, we've never had an issue understanding what you're saying… it's just been that what you've been saying is the issue.



drop bear said:


> really?
> 
> i mean if you don't like his threads do we need a discussion on how silly they are?
> 
> ...



And, as I told you before, you really don't seem to have a grasp on the background, context, and relevant information.

As for "why do we need to have a discussion on (the threads)?", well, there's a number of reasons for that… one major one is that, well, this is a discussion forum… we discuss things here. Another is that, well, those are the kinds of responses such threads and posts dictate and require. In a very real way, it is an attempt to give the best advice we can… and I can say that definitively in my case.

"Is anybody actually in a position to make a qualified call…?" Yes. On this board? Let's play coy and say… possibly… there's certainly more than enough evidence to suggest it quite strongly.



drop bear said:


> completely different.
> 
> not an inherent victim. A victim of a specific circumstance. In this case a dog pile. It is not a veiled insult.
> 
> i read the Bruce lee thread. Posters are already using the therapy line.



If he's a victim of anything, to be blunt, he's a victim of his own issues and behaviours. He's not a victim of "special circumstance"… again, you need to know the background… we didn't just start saying this on his first post, you know… 



PhotonGuy said:


> I second that. It would take a genius, if it would even be possible, to determine if a person needs therapy based on just the posts they make on some message board.



No, not even close. Your posts are absolutely littered with a whole spectrum of indicators, ranging from obsessive behaviour, overly literal interpretation (with no ability to see nuance, metaphor, sarcasm, or anything else relating to inter-personal communication), an inability to filter information either coming into your world view, or that you repeat, and far, far more. I have, previously, questioned if you have been tested for things like autism, or aspbergers syndrome… both fairly wide-ranging conditions, both of which would match your behaviour and presentation method very well… and, it must be emphasised, this was asked (and is continued to be asked) with no malice, or ill-intent. Honestly, if you were to discover such a condition, and tell us, then we would be able to understand why you're having the issues you're having much easier… but you denied it, rather aggressively, so we are left only with either you being undiagnosed, or simply being a person with an incredible range of personality issues.

But really, determining that you need, or would benefit from, some form of (legitimate) therapy (not, and I repeat here, NOT posting the same things here again and again) doesn't take a genius, and is incredibly possible… frankly, it's very easy, once you understand how to recognise patterns, and know what those patterns indicate.



drop bear said:


> look if you were cutting yourself or posting some sort of self destructive rant. I could see where people might.
> 
> i haven't seen you post that.



Do you think that's the only indication of needing therapy? Or, indeed, anything to do with why we're suggesting it here? 



Dirty Dog said:


> He's told us he's in therapy. We're agreeing that he needs it. He's told us that he considers posting here therapy.



Hmm… other than the idea that posting here is "therapy", I haven't seen that… so can I ask Photon Guy to clarify? Are you actually in therapy of any kind?

I'll respond in kind first… I've been involved in various forms of therapeutic methods, on both sides of the couch, so to speak, for the past two decades.



PhotonGuy said:


> There is if it takes 14,298,476 times to make a point. If you saw the movie Groundhog Day you will know that the day finally does move on when Phil does the right thing. Same thing with me, I might rehash something 14,298.476 times but if and when I finally do make my point, I move on.



You really, really missed the point of that film, then. Phil didn't do the same thing over and over again… he changed each day, improving on the day before. You haven't. In fact, you seemingly can't. 

And, again, you aren't "making a point"… you're espousing views that don't gel with reality. Repeating them over and over doesn't make them any more real, nor does it help in making any "point" you think needs to be made.



PhotonGuy said:


> I don't care, if that's what it takes for me to make a point, I will take the risk of looking foolish.



You're not making any point.



Tames D said:


> PhotonGuy *is* a victim of dog pile. You would think after all this time the members that don't like what he has to say would just ignore his threads and comments. But that's not the case. There seems to be a real interest in letting this guy know that he needs therapy and is not worthy of posting on this "friendly" site. It's called dog piling. So, my advice is, just  ignore him.



Okay, this one I find raises some interesting points… but, at the outset, I'll say that I'm in complete disagreement, Tames… sorry… 

Let's take it bit by bit. Is Photon Guy the victim of a dog pile? Well… kinda. But it really should be understood what's actually triggering these "dog piles" to take place… and, honestly, it's not really the membership here. You say that those that "don't like what he says" should just ignore his threads and comments… it's not really that simple, either. It's not a matter of "not liking" what he says… it's a matter of his posting certain beliefs, or statements… occasionally questions… asking for comment. So, we comment. And the first thing that is often needing to be said is to point out how at odds with reality many of the things he posts are. He then continues to repeat the same thing over and over, which leads to a certain amount of frustration with those trying to engage his postings… really, we start out trying to help him get a better understanding… and it really can't be overstated that it's taken a while to get to this point.

Your comment on there being a "real interest" in telling him he needs some form of therapy, well, that's us trying to help him. I have to say, though, I've never seen anyone tell him he's not worthy, not welcome, or anything else limiting his posting on the site… he is welcome here, he is worthy to post, as much as anyone, he's not (consciously, at least) trolling… or, if he is, it's one hell of an impressive job… but he needs to understand that his posts will garner a response… and that response might not be what he expects, or wants to hear.

Just ignore him? No… that's no good for anyone. It may lead to a bit less conflict, but there will be no actual positive benefit. He'd end up like BillC, alienated and largely talking to himself… not "getting his point across", nor getting any genuine advice or help (in his understanding, correction, or anything else)… and the regular posters would simply get frustrated. 



PhotonGuy said:


> As a matter of fact, I should start reporting posts from people who say I need therapy or help, as I do find them offensive.



Go ahead, there's nothing stopping you. Of course, I might point out that simply reporting the posts doesn't mean that others will agree with your interpretation of the situation… and constantly reporting posts for the same reason, especially if it's deemed that it's not what you think it is, might see some infractions coming back your way for abusing the report system… but it's up to you.

Instead, though, I recommend you take on board why so many people are saying the same thing… it's not a conspiracy, you realise.


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There is if it takes 14,298,476 times to make a point. If you saw the movie Groundhog Day you will know that the day finally does move on when Phil does the right thing. Same thing with me, I might rehash something 14,298.476 times but if and when I finally do make my point, I move on.



So, what exactly is the point of this thread??  Actually, doing what you're suggesting, has the risk of walking the fine line of trolling the forum.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

MJS said:


> So, what exactly is the point of this thread??  Actually, doing what you're suggesting, has the risk of walking the fine line of trolling the forum.



Personally would advise against a ban. Not sure what is going on, but I think he is seeking an answer. Maybe a troll, but in this instance maybe not. A gut feeling that could be wrong, but PG , what is it that you want? PM if you wish.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> "Is anybody actually in a position to make a qualified call…?" Yes. On this board? *Let's play coy* and say… possibly… there's certainly more than enough evidence to suggest it quite strongly.
> anything to do with why we're suggesting it here?


Whoa!!!  

 Easy, Chris.  "Coy" is a very, very, very insulting term, not to be used lightly or said in polite company.


----------



## K-man (Dec 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> Easy, Chris.  "Coy" is a very, very, very insulting term, not to be used lightly or said in polite company.


Coy in context is fine. Coy as an insult is not. Some people have difficulty with context. Even if I called Chris a cantankerous bastard odds on he wouldn't be railing against the bastard tag. He would be arguing that he wasn't cantankerous, an arguement he won't win anyway.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2014)

K-man said:


> Coy in context is fine. Coy as an insult is not. Some people have difficulty with context. Even if I called Chris a cantankerous bastard odds on he wouldn't be railing against the bastard tag. He would be arguing that he wasn't cantankerous, an arguement he won't win anyway.


LOL.  You're so full of it.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 9, 2014)

Chris, it really IS that simple to ignore him (I won't quote your entire post, it's a little too long. If you really want to help him, then walk away. Stop adding tothe dogpile.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> What about though someone who lies down and invites people to jump on him?


Who says he's asking for you to jump on him? Is a girl who wears sexy clothes inviting rape?


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Who says he's asking for you to jump on him? Is a girl who wears sexy clothes inviting rape?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Who says he's asking for you to jump on him? Is a girl who wears sexy clothes inviting rape?




Who is 'he'? and who says it has to be a sexy woman?


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> Easy, Chris.  "Coy" is a very, very, very insulting term, not to be used lightly or said in polite company.



Really, Steve? You're going to simply ignore the differences in contexts and usages of the word there to make a dig?

As you're fond of telling me… you're better than that.



K-man said:


> Coy in context is fine. Coy as an insult is not. Some people have difficulty with context. Even if I called Chris a cantankerous bastard odds on he wouldn't be railing against the bastard tag. He would be arguing that he wasn't cantankerous, an arguement he won't win anyway.



Actually, cantankerous I'd very openly agree with… or grumpy…. or any of that ilk, really… as for the other term, well… my folks were married for a while before I came along… so… 



Tames D said:


> Chris, it really IS that simple to ignore him (I won't quote your entire post, it's a little too long. If you really want to help him, then walk away. Stop adding tothe dogpile.



No, it's not that simple… I mean, sure, it's simple to ignore him… or to not respond… but what I was meaning was that "helping" was not that simple… and no, walking away isn't the best option, nor the best for Photon Guy, the board, or the threads in question. That's what makes it not that simple. Walking away simply leads to a continuance of the personally enabling behaviour… which is the last thing he needs.


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2014)

Thread locked for review.


----------

